

Luakit is a configurable, micro-browser framework based on WebKit and GTK+ - bobbywilson0
http://luakit.org/projects/luakit/

======
SingAlong
I've been looking for something like this all morning. The only thing I found
close to making a custom browser UI is Mozilla's Chromeless SDK which is in
alpha stages. <http://github.com/mozilla/chromeless>

Anybody knows anything else other than taking Gecko or webkit and doing it the
hard way?

~~~
bobbywilson0
What are you looking to do? It seems like there are enough of these "base"
projects to work off of.

~~~
SingAlong
Looking to buld a custom browser for my aunt who is not tech savvy. I just
installed ubuntu nd have currently made FireFox to startup automatically in
the bash script. I removed the gnome panels too.

------
philjackson
I like to keep my eye on these browsers. Conkeror got very close to being the
sort of browser I would like to have but was just a little bit too slow
compared to Webkit based browsers.

One thing that puzzles me about this though: why lua when you have access to
JS engines? Would I have to use two extension languages to write a plugin
which touches a webpage and the chrome?

~~~
silentbicycle
As extension languages go, Lua is like a better Javascript. The whole design
is cleaner, and it has a very high performance JIT compiler (LuaJIT,
<http://luajit.org/>) for x86 platforms.

Mainly, though, I think the devs just prefer it. (I do, too.)

Also, using a separate scripting language makes the local / web barrier
clearer, which probably helps with security.

